# Big, Fat, Hairy Spider



## rip18 (May 8, 2012)

This guy was hanging around under a porch light on hardie board siding waiting on bugs...

Nikon D300s, Dine 105 mm, f/11, 1/15th second, ISO 2500, existing light, tripod, full frame.


----------



## Shug (May 8, 2012)

nasty looking critter


----------



## Lee Woodie (May 8, 2012)

Nice capture Rip is that a Huntsman Spider, Heteropoda venatoria


----------



## Hoss (May 8, 2012)

I believe he needs a big bug to fill him up.  Neat shot and great use of the porch light.  

Hoss


----------



## rip18 (May 8, 2012)

Lee Woodie said:


> is that a Huntsman Spider, Heteropoda venatoria



I can't make up my mind whether it is one of the huntsman spiders or a wolf spider of some sort, or even something else...

Here's a shot of the whole spider...  It was over 2 1/2" from front leg tip to back leg tip...


----------



## Lee Woodie (May 8, 2012)

I was going on the length of the front pair of legs being longer than the rear.Need to look at the eyes


----------



## rip18 (May 8, 2012)

Here's a crop from the first shot...  I don't have a good frontal view of that guy.  It was a "grab and go" shot opportunity...

The eyes don't look like a wolf, huntsman, or fishing to me...but it could be just because I've managed to really frustrate myself with this ID...


----------



## leo (May 9, 2012)

Mighty nice spider capture ....


----------



## cornpile (May 9, 2012)

I would say he gets his share of the porchlight bugs....Neat shot


----------

